# Iron Maiden Trooper Ale.



## Black Devil Dog (15/3/13)

Legendary rockers Iron Maiden have partnered with Robinsons Brewery to release a new beer called Trooper Ale.




http://www.ironmaiden.com/trooper--a-new-premium-british-beer-from-iron-maiden-and-robinsons-brewery.html

EDIT: Spilling Speeling Speling  Spelling


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/3/13)

now that's a gimmick I could get into.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/3/13)

Be good to find out the number of the yeast.


----------



## seamad (15/3/13)

666 ?


----------



## lukiferj (15/3/13)

666 the Number of the Yeast
Barley and hops were spawned to be released


----------



## wbosher (15/3/13)

"I'll possess your body and I'll make you burn"

Sounds like a good IPA I had not long ago


----------



## jlm (15/3/13)

Its a massive week for metal beers. In addition to the above 3 Floyds are brewing a Municipal Waste 8.5% oatmeal stout, a Pig Destroyer beer, and there are rumours of a GWAR beer. Hoping the Waste will have beers for sale at their merch stall on their upcoming tour, but if the GWAR beer goes ahead.......Well I'd do some really gross shit to get an empty sixer of that sitting on the keg fridge. Providing I emptied it....before the gross shit.


----------



## lukiep8 (16/3/13)

The Iron Maiden beer should be landing in Australia as Phoenix has distribution for Robinsons over here, and Robinsons have already sent the info through.


----------



## lukiferj (16/3/13)

jlm said:


> Its a massive week for metal beers. In addition to the above 3 Floyds are brewing a Municipal Waste 8.5% oatmeal stout, a Pig Destroyer beer, and there are rumours of a GWAR beer. Hoping the Waste will have beers for sale at their merch stall on their upcoming tour, but if the GWAR beer goes ahead.......Well I'd do some really gross shit to get an empty sixer of that sitting on the keg fridge. Providing I emptied it....before the gross shit.


I think I just shit my pants. I hope not!


----------



## Yob (16/3/13)

if it's anything like the KIZZ beer.... yeah, well, I'll say no more than :icon_vomit:

thankfully I didnt pay for it... great for someones wall that is a fan and has a collection though


----------



## chunckious (16/3/13)

R.I.P. Clive Burr.
Maiden Japan on rotation.


----------



## homebrewkid (16/3/13)

just remember the first line of the Trooper


"you take my life but i take yours too"


i love iron maiden

will have to get hold of a bottle of this for sure :super: \m/ forever


----------



## lukiferj (10/5/13)

More info

http://blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=189718


----------



## bradsbrew (10/5/13)

lukiferj said:


> More info
> 
> http://blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=189718


Good on Bruce Dickinson. What a legend. The tap decal is pretty cool.


----------



## lukiferj (10/5/13)

Gentleman and a scholar. With pipes of gold.


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/13)

Yob said:


> if it's anything like the KIZZ beer.... yeah, well, I'll say no more than :icon_vomit:
> 
> thankfully I didnt pay for it... great for someones wall that is a fan and has a collection though


A mate who's a die hard kiss fan love's it. Just show how far ki$$ fans will go.

I have loved Maiden since I was a pariah in high school when everyone else was into U2 and Cyndy Lauper.

Their awsomeness has validated my support ever since.

I shall buy this beer and get pissed to the stylings of Live After Death.


----------



## Khellendros13 (30/8/13)

Anyone else that has had trouble finding it, I located some bottles to finally try. Purvis Beer on Bridge Rd (Melbourne) have a few bottles left.


----------



## syl (30/8/13)

I am so ******* excited for this gimmick!


----------



## Will88 (30/8/13)

For those of us in Brisbane. I've seen this one at Archive and Grand Central Cellars.

The hardest part about drinking this beer will be deciding which album to play in the background.


----------



## Lakey (30/8/13)

RUN TO THE MILLS!


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/8/13)

Dang. I was at Archive a couple of weeks ago and didn't see it.  I'd love to try it though, Maiden is my all time favourite band, and it wouldn't be hard to make a beer better than KISS beer.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/8/13)

Lakey said:


> RUN TO THE MILLS!


I've got nothing and I wish I did!!!


----------



## MartinOC (30/8/13)

What an absolute crock of unadulterated marketing SHIT!


----------



## Khellendros13 (31/8/13)

Cracked one tonight. Not bad, but I wont be going back for more. Much prefer Holgate's ESB or even my Hobgoblin clone which is almost 1 week in the keg.

It has a pleasant citrus start, but the finish reminds me a bit of Aussie megaswill, but with a bit more malt.


----------



## yum beer (31/8/13)

The rhime of the ancient brewer...


----------



## yum beer (31/8/13)

Hallowed be thy ale


----------



## yum beer (31/8/13)

Brew with your boots on


----------



## Black Devil Dog (31/8/13)

The Phantom of the Hopera.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (31/8/13)

Murders in the Brew Morgue.


----------



## QldKev (31/8/13)

MartinOC said:


> What an absolute crock of unadulterated marketing SHIT!



Seems like a few are getting in on this marketing crap, mmmhop etc.


----------

